# What's the BEST thing about BBW?



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 8, 2009)

This is a spin-off of the thread on the FA board about "what's the worst thing about FAs" except- I prefer/need some celebration of fat women. 

Let's have it.......I think us bigger ladies are strong....:bow:


----------



## Keb (Jul 8, 2009)

I know I'm snuggly!


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 8, 2009)

Smoldering, squishable good looks. :batting:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 8, 2009)

Extra padding. I've recently learned that babies love it and some men do. My cats love to kneed my tummy. We also don't show our age as quickly as our thinner sisters simply because our fat plumps out the wrinkles.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 8, 2009)

I say the best thing about BBW is all the curves:wubu:


----------



## olwen (Jul 9, 2009)

Extra padding. I've heard some of my thin friends complaning about their tailbones hurting if they sit for too long on a hard surface. I can honestly say I've never had that problem.


----------



## comaseason (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm going to have to vote with the padding as well. I like that I feel soft. And I don't know if this has anything to do with it at all, but I've noticed that the more weight I put on the more comfortable I was sleeping. It's just so easy to get situated. Hell I can use my arm as a pillow if I want.

Wow... I just realized how effin awesome that is!


----------



## Tracy (Jul 9, 2009)

I have to agree with GEF. Us bigger ladies are strong, sexy, powerful, soft, curvy, squishy and the extra padding does come in handy at times. I know my puppy loves to lay on my fat belly to sleep.


----------



## steely (Jul 9, 2009)

I think the best thing about BBW is understanding and compassion. I have learned to see things in a completely different way. I don't know if I would have been able to do that if I were an average sized person. Speaking for myself, personally.

There's always the warm, softness of being big. The feel of soft skin, hair and less wrinkles. Being able to envelope husbands, lovers, children in softness and care. I like being a BBW.


----------



## intraultra (Jul 9, 2009)

Another vote for extra padding! We give way better hugs and cuddles because of it.

When my nephew gets sleepy he invariably climbs on top of me and lays down. He once told me I'm soft like his stuffed animals. I guess I'm one big pillow to him.


----------



## katherine22 (Jul 9, 2009)

Having more stature. When I was thin, I did not feel womanly. Bigger women look great in clothes and jewelry. Being fat can mean you don't engender unwanted attention. To me a fat body is so big and beautiful.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jul 9, 2009)

Kinda like naming the best thing about the planet, innit? One lifetime is never enough to explore all of her and then you'd need to go back and compare notes. I once heard it said that if you can name your favorite day of your entire life you've missed the point. S'all good and just gets better when we don't over-think it. Just indulge, immerse yourself, appreciate and enjoy her. No one knows how many days we're given. :happy:


----------



## Theresa48 (Jul 9, 2009)

I enjoy the curves, the soft skin, the feeling of femininity and glow one has from not starving to death in order to meet "society's" idea of beauty. I think I have developed a lot of character and compassion (as Steely mentioned) for others from my own life experiences. I like being me at long last. DIMS and the people who post here have helped in that regard over the years.


----------



## Melian (Jul 9, 2009)

It's already been mentioned, but they make excellent cuddling partners (platonic or otherwise).


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 9, 2009)

Theresa48 said:


> *I enjoy the curves, the soft skin, the feeling of femininity and glow one has from not starving to death in order to meet "society's" idea of beauty.*



I like this....and think it's definitely true.


Some really wonderful answers so far, people!


----------



## Teresa (Jul 9, 2009)

Like someone else mentioned, the softness. Years ago my nephew (who is now 27, but was about 4 at the time) sat beside me on the sofa and leaned against my arm. After about a minute he looked up at me with the biggest smile and said "You're soft like a pilla." He just looked so pleased...lol. So most definitely our softness is a "best" thing. 

For me, I like the jiggle factor. 

Teresa


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Jul 9, 2009)

My G'daughter loves to come and lay her head on my soft stomach..She says it makes her feel nice!!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 10, 2009)

Extra softness!


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 10, 2009)

We're edgy!


----------



## Tania (Jul 10, 2009)

Yeah, I appreciate the squishfactor.


----------



## Tau (Jul 10, 2009)

this is a vast generalisation but most fat girls i know have the most amazing sense of humour  They also tend to get things done when other people often just waffle on about them


----------



## TallFatSue (Jul 10, 2009)

Tau said:


> this is a vast generalisation but most fat girls i know have the most amazing sense of humour  They also tend to get things done when other people often just waffle on about them


Very true. I would also add that a lifetime living in an extra large (and extra soft) body forces me to think independently and creatively, so I can probably handle problems better that those unfortunates of average size. I probably also empathize better, see matters from more than one perspective, and recognize the truly important in everyday situations. So I probably make more informed decisions, simply because I need to think ahead more often. And of course I'm just vain enough to think all this fat looks fabulous on me. Despite the logistical challenges of my size, and some minor aches and pains, my fat sure feels good, that's for sure. 

On the downside, I'm a very high-maintenance woman. Correction, that's not a problem, that's a feature.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jul 10, 2009)

Apologies for having unwittingly posted on the new BBW board. :blush::doh: I'll try to pay attention harder.  Congrats on your new place though! It warms my cockles to see what an inclusive place Dims really is. Perhaps there can even be a board one day for my people, assholes? One day we might return from our long diasspora to our very own assholy land! Hey, even assholes can dream, right? :happy:


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 10, 2009)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Apologies for having unwittingly posted on the new BBW board. :blush::doh: I'll try to pay attention harder.  Congrats on your new place though! It warms my cockles to see what an inclusive place Dims really is. Perhaps there can even be a board one day for my people, assholes? One day we might return from our long diasspora to our very own assholy land! Hey, even assholes can dream, right? :happy:



Ernest,

The BBW Forum is open to everyone. Like the FA/FFA Forum and parts of the Weight Board, it's a protected forum. But that doesn't mean that non-BBWs can't contribute. Your input is welcome.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 10, 2009)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Apologies for having unwittingly posted on the new BBW board. :blush::doh: I'll try to pay attention harder.  Congrats on your new place though! It warms my cockles to see what an inclusive place Dims really is. Perhaps there can even be a board one day for my people, assholes? One day we might return from our long diasspora to our very own assholy land! Hey, even assholes can dream, right? :happy:



Ernest- it's okay-you're allowed to post here 

Especially if you came to say something nice


----------



## mossystate (Jul 10, 2009)

The only thing that has changed for me ( heart and soul and brain and humor are the same as when I was smaller...way back ) is the amount of padding...so...I guess I am more squishy in places, and from a purely tactile place, I feel different. That's about it. *L*


----------



## MsAppleCinnamon (Jul 11, 2009)

i would have to say becuz of extra padding, and i believe we are
more kind and caring then a skinny chick, some skinny girls think they're too good for everybody. and can be very bitchy, i've come across to a few people like that which i wish i have never done.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 11, 2009)

I have to post this,... extra padding is going to be my number one choice now,.. cause when i am drinking,... and bump into walls, door, etc,... i just kinda bounce back,... no injury what so ever!! LMAO Its like my fat acts as a bumper guard!!! LOVE IT!!


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jul 12, 2009)

we are all so friendly!


----------



## DeniseW (Jul 12, 2009)

soft skin...


----------

